# Best Skid brand for snow removal



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all, wondering if there are any Skid loader brands out there that are better than another for snow removal in your experience? Looking into replacing one of our Deeres soon, Looking to add a push box and start using the new one for plowing.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I just wanted to clarify this question. I know that this could turn into the same pissing match that Ford/Chevy/Dodge turns into or Western/Meyer/Boss/etc. I am more looking for opinions from people that have owned multiple brands about the subtle differences - brand X had better operator visibility, the heater in brand y seemed better, the door latch on brand Q froze every 4 hours, it was easier to wire lighting on this one, etc etc etc.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There all gunna have there pros and con's. What can you live with or without.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Heater, Wheels and pilot controls and 8,000lbs....what more is needed


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A cab, and a wiper


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2040229 said:


> Heater, Wheels and pilot controls and 8,000lbs....what more is needed


New one will definitely have pilot controls. The levers and foot pedals get old.

Does anyone do snow with a track machine? The tracks would be beneficial to our summer operations but I can only imagine how boy they must be.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

299c cat. Only sucks on ice.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

dieselss;2040268 said:


> 299c cat. Only sucks on ice.


It doesn't forcibly vibrate you kidneys out?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No, had no issues when I ran it for awhile.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

jcb has an awesome deal going on now... 70 months for 0%.... Test drove a lot of them and I really like the visibility of the JCB - cab has a ton more room in it as well....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I saw that jcb deal that's nice 0% for 70 months I have to say visibility wise they are great I had a 175 on demo last year also getting in and out from the side was nice I had it during the warm months so heat was hard to tell but a/c was cold.I think if I was going to pick it would be between the jcb/Volvo, deere ,cat, and Gehl/mustang


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dealer support is crucial....if you need parts or service in a pinch is your existing relationship with your Deere dealer going to shine over a new relationship with a different dealership? We run mostly CAT machines, have used the 277 track machine for snow in the past (worked great with a 10' daniels plow, but now it sits as a backup, tracks are too expensive to replace every couple years. The visibility and comfort of the newer machines is amazing, I never had a complaint in the past, but its really improved. We also plow with an older GEHL 4665? its getting old, but refuses to die, we use the snowwolf tires on there which are a must have.(or comparable)


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Longae29;2040519 said:


> Dealer support is crucial....if you need parts or service in a pinch is your existing relationship with your Deere dealer going to shine over a new relationship with a different dealership? We run mostly CAT machines, have used the 277 track machine for snow in the past (worked great with a 10' daniels plow, but now it sits as a backup, tracks are too expensive to replace every couple years. The visibility and comfort of the newer machines is amazing, I never had a complaint in the past, but its really improved. We also plow with an older GEHL 4665? its getting old, but refuses to die, we use the snowwolf tires on there which are a must have.(or comparable)


My Deere dealer dropped construction and went strictly Ag/Turf and picked up Gehl construction. I have other Deere dealers around, about equidistant to this one, as well as dealers for Cat, Bobcat, JCB, and others. Service isn't a huge factor as we try and do all that in house.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

NorthernSvc's;2040299 said:


> jcb has an awesome deal going on now... 70 months for 0%.... Test drove a lot of them and I really like the visibility of the JCB - cab has a ton more room in it as well....


I'm intrigued.....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

JimMarshall;2040562 said:


> I'm intrigued.....


you should try one they really are nice from an entry and visibility stand point


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have owned bobcats and cats. I have ran new hollands, gehls, takeuchis, and cases.

Cat is the best snow machine that I have encountered thus far. The pilot controls are impossible to beat. Visibility has been better in other machines, but it is not the worst I have ran.

I was a bobcat guy for years, but jumped in a cat on a job site and the short throw of the pilot control on wrist only had me sold. Took a couple of hours to get a hang of from all the years of running case H pattern machines, but the fact that you can partake in a beverage or change the radio station while driving is a real asset. Good heat and ample power in the cats too.

As was mentioned earlier dealer support is what really matters. What good is a machine that you can't get parts or service for as you don't have a dealer in your area?

Just my $.02


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Caterpillar will also be offering foot controls now as well as pilot


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

is that so guys who like shin splints can enjoy cats too?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Bobcat has pilot controls too..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rob_cook2001;2066359 said:


> Bobcat has pilot controls too..


Do you still have to move the entire throw of the arms for forward and reverse or have they made that a servo yet?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah they're servo. Gehl has a stupid horsepower machine I've been intrigued by. I think it was 110 hp or soomethig crazy like that 

I would never buy a jcb

If I was buying new it would be kubota svl75 followed by a bobcat t65/70. I'd deal with the tracks in exchange for summer work

Cat and Deere are way too expensive in my area


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's my list from top to bottom and why:
JCB (visibility, smooth E/H controls, and comfortable to run even for bigger guys so I'm told)
Deere (next best visibility and comfortable. Wouldn't take their E/H controls if you gave them to me, way way way too jerky. All I'll buy is mechanical H pattern controls from Deere)
Bobcat (not bad visibility and smooth controls. Can still get mechanical H pattern and foot controls combined. We've got a couple guys that almost quit when they found out we were getting rid of our last foot machine)
Cat (horrible visibility, but pretty comfortable to run. Takes controls a little while to smooth out, but they're pretty smooth once it's warm.) Ours are leased dirt cheap through Ohio Cat, but after the leases are up on the 2 we have, JCB will be their replacement.

If you or any of your guys have to use the machine around your shop etc to load and unload stuff alone, there's only 3 machines I'd buy new now. JCB, Takeuchi, or Kubota. Everything else you can't get out of the cab if the boom isn't all the way up or all the way down. I have no experience short of sitting in them at farm/construction shows with the second 2, but my opinion of them is way antique cab and not very good visibility to the bucket cutting edge.

Not a fan at all of the new series Case/NH machines. Our 223 NH that was on a dairy had CONSTANT electrical issues. I wouldn't take one if it were free after that experience. If I could go back and buy every single leftover L175 I could find I would in a heartbeat.

Dealer support is the most critical if you're planning on keeping it a long time. I'd put up with a mediocre machine features wise to have a top notch dealer. I'm lucky in that we're in a heavy ag/dairy area so all the local dealers get the idea that snow guys can't be without a machine because they're already used to it with dairy farms.



Whiffyspark;2066400 said:


> Yeah they're servo. Gehl has a stupid horsepower machine I've been intrigued by. I think it was 110 hp or soomethig crazy like that
> 
> *I would never buy a jcb
> *
> ...


Part in bold...

Why? Have you ever run one? Have you ever owned one?

JCB's current skids are light years ahead of their previous units. We bought one for a dairy that I'm a partner in last December and that thing gets hammered on every day. Over 2K hours already. If we can't kill one dairying with it, then snow and landscaping sure as hell won't hurt it. And trust me, we've tried to kill it. It's sure a better machine than our POS Case/NH 200 series was. It would have been a disgrace to the gasoline and match needed to light that ***** on fire. And that was with an outstanding dealer to back the NH up.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Parts, support, everything that has to do with that stupid offset bomb is a pain in the ass to work on 

I would never own one of their tele handlers for the same reason


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Whiffyspark;2067266 said:


> Parts, support, everything that has to do with that stupid offset bomb is a pain in the ass to work on
> 
> I would never own one of their tele handlers for the same reason


You didn't answer the question. Have you owned one or run one long term? If the answer to either of those questions is no, then you have no valid input on their machines. You can't blame parts and support on the machine. That's a dealer issue.

No matter what brand you buy, if you have parts or support issues, that is on the dealer and not on the machine.

What is more difficult to work on with the offset boom than with a 2 arm skid steer boom? Because I have yet to find any issues doing PM on ours that the boom makes it more difficult. I've still not seen a skid that wasn't a pain in the ass to work on with tight areas. The only thing that makes them even remotely difficult to deal with is attachments that need auxiliary hydraulics don't always have hoses long enough to reach the ports.

And telehandlers...please show me a machine of any make that DOESN'T have a single boom, offset to the right side of the machine?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;2066537 said:


> Here's my list from top to bottom and why:
> 
> If you or any of your guys have to use the machine around your shop etc to load and unload stuff alone, there's only 3 machines I'd buy new now. JCB, Takeuchi, or Kubota. Everything else you can't get out of the cab if the boom isn't all the way up or all the way down. I have no experience short of sitting in them at farm/construction shows with the second 2, but my opinion of them is way antique cab and not very good visibility to the bucket cutting edge.


Ha.... aint that the truth, I forgot about the roll up doors on the Taks, sat in my Cat yesterday for the better part of an our while we were pulling one of the service boxes off of a truck. It sucked. Good news is the door opens just enough for the guys to hand me beers. 

Anyone got any high hours experience on the Kubotas. I have a couple of their mini exs and love them. I just worry about new stuff until it has been proven for longevity.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope I said I would never own one. I have friends that work on them for a living.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I run BC machines and am happy with them. Cat is good as there is a dealer 2 miles from me. I had a chance to run that new kubota machine with tracks pushing some snow, friend of ours owns a business and he does his own lot while we do the lot next door. No bells n whistles but nice machine. Smooth. Tracks seemed to do ok on the snow, plenty of power and he has around 200 hours on machine - he claims nothing so far but oil and filters and greasing. Bottom line to me is dealer support. I have a NH dealer block away from our shop/office. Never will I own one of them. I have used, rent, and demo there machines - compared to our s650/s750 BC, no way.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could pit JCB above bobcat or cat!! I have only ran a few JCB machines but enough to know I am not impressed and around here dealer support sucks.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

John_DeereGreen;2067433 said:


> And telehandlers...please show me a machine of any make that DOESN'T have a single boom, offset to the right side of the machine?


I have nothing to add to the skid steer discussion, but with respect to telehandlers....

For stability reasons, the booms are in the middle, with the cab offset to the left. There may be some, but I don't know of any telehandler with an offset boom (other than JCB). It doesn't make sense from an engineering perspective.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

There are many good points that the guys have pointed out. We have older New Holland, John Deere, and Gehl skid loaders. These are great machines with very little issues. The NH and JD were are first machines so we were used to operating hand/foot controls but after operating the CAT control it is a lot more work to use the h/f. We bought a CAT 262D a few years ago after doing extensive research. It has been alright of a machine but a few electrical issues already with only 800 hours. I think that is going to be the issue with any newer machine. After the research, I would NEVER buy a new Case or New Holland machine as I read ALOT of horror stories. Our JD 260 door is nice because folds up into roof of cab allowing you to get out of machine if bucket is slightly up (good if you are by yourself). The Gehl 6635 and NH you have to be careful. Back in the late 90's after buying the NH new I raised the boom up with the door slightly open, crunching the door before it was ever used for winter. I know.....bone head move. The CAT (and I believe most newer models) have an electric sensor not allowing you to raise boom if door is completely closed. The JD has 14 tires on it for the summer, which are great for mud but handle really bad in the snow. We have put after market rims/snow tires on. The other three machines have 12 tires which handle a little better in snow but would also benefit from specialized rims/tires. Regarding track machines you have to be careful with. A ASV style tracks (2_7 series CAT multi-terrain) loaders handle great in snow but are very expensive to maintain. Do NOT let anybody operate. I you keep your turning to a minimal specially on drying pavement you can minimize maintenance cost. If you go with a steel bogey track system (aka Kubota, CAT 2_9 series, etc) than you WILL NEED to change to a snow track otherwise you will spend a lot of time spinning tracks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Steel bogeys are optional. A 299d xhp is a badass machine


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

sthoms3355;2069084 said:


> We bought a CAT 262D a few years ago after doing extensive research. It has been alright of a machine but a few electrical issues already with only 800 hours. I think that is going to be the issue with any newer machine. After the research, I would NEVER buy a new Case or New Holland machine as I read ALOT of horror stories.


Curious as to what electrical issues you have been experiencing with your 262D.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sthoms3355;2069084 said:


> The JD has 14 tires on it for the summer, which are great for mud but handle really bad in the snow. We have put after market rims/snow tires on. The other three machines have 12 tires which handle a little better in snow but would also benefit from specialized rims/tires.


Man!!! my machine only has 4 tires on it! 14 tires! must be long a$$ loader! :laughing:


----------

